# Beinhart Biketreff im Gonsenheimer Wald: Start 15.04.2014 -18.30 Uhr



## Ripman (31. März 2014)

*Die Biketreffsaison steht kurz bevor!*

*Feierabendtreff Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald*

*Wo: *
Treffpunkt Dienstag und Donnerstag: Gonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (Kapellenstrasse in Mainz-Gonsenheim)

*Tourengebiet:* Mainzer Stadtwälder und Gemarkungen Richtung Finthen/Wackernheim/Ingelheim/ Uhlerborn

*Wann: *
Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr
max. 2 Stunden, 20 bis 30 km, bis 400 hm
Start: Dienstag, 15.4.2014

*Level:*
Tempo- und Techniklevel bis max. 2 lt. Beinhart-Tourenlevel (siehe *hier*)

*Guide:*
Jürgen, Frank, Achim
Bei Fragen wendet ihr Euch an Jürgen (IBC-Forum: Ripman)

*Besonderheit:*
Donnerstags wird bei Bedarf/Interesse eine Extra-Gruppe für Ein- und Wiedereinsteiger sowie Kinder/Jugendliche angeboten. Ansprechpartner Frank (IBC-Forum: hillfreak)

*Sonstiges:*
Für den Treff im Gonsenheimer-Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich, wer da ist, fährt mit.
Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos und unverbindlich, wir freuen uns aber trotzdem auf jede Menge Neumitglieder 
Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht, Nicht-Mitglieder fahren auf eigene Gefahr.
Bitte auf ein funktionstüchtiges Bike achten, Pannenhilfe ist gewährleistet, Reparaturservice nicht.
Es wird auch bei suboptimalem Wetter gefahren.
Après-Bike-Einkehr in Costa´s Sportklause findet statt, Teilnahme ist freiwillig 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Achim (31. März 2014)

Do sinn merr debai, dess iss prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. April 2014)

Endlich gehts wieder los


----------



## Ripman (2. April 2014)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Endlich gehts wieder los


Costa freut sich auch schon


----------



## snoopy1979 (5. April 2014)

Schön, dann weiß ich ja was ich am 15. abends mache!


----------



## Ripman (14. April 2014)

Noch einmal schlafen, dann gehts wieder los im GoWa! Frank und ich freuen uns auf Euch.


----------



## hillfreak (15. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

juhu...bald wird´s ernst... die neue MTB-Saison beginnt...

Damit alle ihren Spass am biken haben, möchten wir langsam in die neue Saison starten und
auch so durchfahren.
Das ist durchaus ernst gemeint. Denn wir wollen nicht nur den "alten Cracks" was bieten.
Auch ambitionierten MTB-(Wieder-)Einsteigern, Kids und allen anderen Interessierten möchten wir
die Gelegenheit geben, mit uns Beinharten zu fahren und sich für den MTB-Sport zu begeistern.

Mein Tempo wird tendenziell nicht so hoch sein- nicht nur donnerstags, so dass wirklich jede(r) mitkommt.
Es werden zwar auch "knifflige" Wege geben, die ich aber je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung ankündige.

Bis heut´abend, 18.30 Uhr/ 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle, MZ-Gonsenheim
Frank


----------



## Achim (16. April 2014)

Schee war's und zum Nachtisch gab's Spagetti mit Meeresfrüchten und Vesuvmuschel, die mit einem Hauch von Schwefelgeschmack. ;-)


----------



## Ripman (16. April 2014)

Besonders die Vesuv-Muscheln .... köstlich


----------



## Cynthia (16. April 2014)

F-Salat auch lecker!


----------



## Juli1 (22. April 2014)

Beinahe hätte ich was verpasst - das war so schön ! Danke Frank und Jürgen und natürlich Ariane ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (23. April 2014)

Danke an Frank fürs führen und die lieben Mitfahrer fürs folgen.

Gruß,
A.

P.S. @Frank - falls du wieder mal in der Gegend unterwegs sein möchtest, sag' bescheid, dann zeig' ich dir mal einen netten Trail, den du sicher noch nicht kennst.


----------



## Ripman (23. April 2014)

Da wäre ich auch dran interessiert.


----------



## Mone2075 (24. April 2014)

War gemütlich und schön heute. Danke Jürgen!!!


----------



## Ripman (25. April 2014)




----------



## Ripman (29. April 2014)

Natürlich auch heute unterwegs. GoWa geht immer ：－）


----------



## Strich8 (30. April 2014)

Das war wieder sehr schee gestern, danke fürs Einsammeln des Nachzüglers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (30. April 2014)

Wir lassen doch niemanden in hilfloser Lage alleine im Wald zurück! ;-)


----------



## mophi (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jürgen, danke fürs guiden heute trotz des schönen Wetters. Hat mir dennoch super viel Spaß gemacht. Ariane, danke fürs begleiten. Mein Rad ist nun sauberer denn je


----------



## Ripman (9. Mai 2014)

Danke zurück! War doch nicht so schlimm, wie befürchtet


----------



## Ripman (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn jetzt wieder wärmer wird, macht auch das Verweilen auf Costa´s Terrasse wieder mehr Spaß. Ansonsten... vielen Dank für die nette Begleitung an der gestrigen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Strich8 (14. Mai 2014)

Guide Jürgen,
Wir danken Dir!


----------



## Ripman (16. Mai 2014)

Selbst abgefahrene Bremsbeläge halten uns nicht auf


----------



## Strich8 (16. Mai 2014)

Bremsen wird eh überbewertet!


----------



## Ripman (16. Mai 2014)

Genau wie Kurvenfahren


----------



## freeclimb (17. Mai 2014)

Äwwa des neie Holzambiwänte vum Koschta is schon gei-el, gell?
Wobei....,  Ich bin mir immer noch ned sischer, ob der Schatz des Silberzwiebelsees ohne Silberzwiebelbüchse gefunden worden wäre.

Danke an Uwe fürs kurz mal BREEEEIIITREIFEN Fahren-Dürfen.
@/8 :  Lenken wird völlig überbewertet, glaub dem rechts-links Verwechsler nur nix.  ;-)

Dienstach?
Dienstach!


----------



## Ripman (21. Mai 2014)

Schee staubisch wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strich8 (21. Mai 2014)

Gegen den Staub sollte die Trailvorbereitung beim nächsten Mal etwas unternehmen!


----------



## Ripman (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leude,
zwar bin ich die kommenden 2 Wochen unterwegs, der Biketreff findet aber auch in dieser Zeit wie gewohnt statt. Frank ist auf jeden Fall für Euch da.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## freeclimb (3. Juni 2014)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Gegen den Staub sollte die Trailvorbereitung beim nächsten Mal etwas unternehmen!



Dem wurde abgeholfen - soweit ich das von N-Olm aus sehe - hats eben gerade ordentlich über´m GoWa geschüttet
und zieht derzeit weiter nach FFM.
Von Westen kommt nix nach, so wie es aussieht.
Bis später!

Achim


----------



## Strich8 (3. Juni 2014)

Gut so, Achim!

Unfortunately I have shrotted my Vorbaukralle and hence will not be able to join today :-(

/8


----------



## freeclimb (3. Juni 2014)

Shrotting Vorbaukralle war ned on se todo-list. How Come?

Lenken wird eh überbewertet - festschweißen und guud is.


----------



## Strich8 (3. Juni 2014)

Wollte den Steuersatz ein wenig nachstellen (nach Lösen der Vorbauschrauben!), aber es wurde nicht weniger, sondern mehr Spiel und dann hielt ich die Schraube mit einem Teil der Kralle in der Hand. Ich gebe das Teilepuzzle nachher da ab, wo ich es gekauft habe, dann ist es bestimmt in zwei, drei Wochen wieder fahrbar ;-)


----------



## freeclimb (5. Juni 2014)

Yuppidu - danke für die Dschungelcamp-Tour "Dornenvögel Teil 44 1/4 - Jetzt erst recht!"
War sportlich, für meine Begriffe und wieder richtig lustig beim Absacker.
Ich glaub, ich komm wieder...


----------



## Ripman (26. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn heute (18.00 Uhr?) wohl die deutschen Fußballer wieder an der Reihe sind ... gefahren wird trotzdem  Ich stehe jedenfalls pünktlich am üblichen Treffpunkt. Wer noch?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Strich8 (26. Juni 2014)

Ripman schrieb:


> Auch wenn heute (18.00 Uhr?) wohl die deutschen Fußballer wieder an der Reihe sind ... gefahren wird trotzdem  Ich stehe jedenfalls pünktlich am üblichen Treffpunkt. Wer noch?



Le monarque et je serais là!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (26. Juni 2014)

Je suis enchanté! Bienvenue messieurs!


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2014)

Les traîtres de la patrie


----------



## Ripman (26. Juni 2014)

Nix Vaterlandsverräter, wir können mit unseren begrenzten balltechnischen Fähigkeiten den Fußballern eh nicht helfen.


----------



## freeclimb (26. Juni 2014)

Je suis des vôtres!
...au lieu de regarder la télé seul...


----------



## Ripman (26. Juni 2014)

Trés bien!  Il faut se définir des priorités.


----------



## Strich8 (26. Juni 2014)

Jeudi, 18h30. Tous les Allemands regardent la télévision - tous les Allemands?
Mais non, quelques athlètes courageux de la jambe dur défient l'attrait du bal et vont repasser son tour à travers la forêt de Gonsenheim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (26. Juni 2014)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Jeudi, 18h30. Tous les Allemands regardent la télévision - tous les Allemands?
> Mais non, quelques athlètes courageux de la jambe dur défient l'attrait du bal et vont repasser son tour à travers la forêt de Gonsenheim!


Wat labersch't?


----------



## Strich8 (26. Juni 2014)

Das ist ausländisch!


----------



## Ripman (26. Juni 2014)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Jeudi, 18h30. Tous les Allemands regardent la télévision - tous les Allemands?
> Mais non, quelques athlètes courageux de la jambe dur défient l'attrait du bal et vont repasser son tour à travers la forêt de Gonsenheim!


Qui, beim Teutates! äääähhhmmm mon Capitane!


----------



## Ripman (26. Juni 2014)

Il sont les hommes très dûr avec leur biciclettes modernes.


----------



## freeclimb (26. Juni 2014)

Na ja nu...
Französisch macht ja eigentlich schon Laune...
....aber  Gegensatz dazu, war das ja heute ja eher trocken und staubig....
...bis auf mein Blutopfer.

Alles gut, Verband gewechselt und innerlich desinfiziert.
Das "verpasste US : DE Spiel" war ja
wohl nur ein Gähnlassiker...

Nix verpasst - ein paar Schrammen - geht doch!


----------



## Ripman (27. Juni 2014)

Selten so wenige Menschen im GoWa erlebt, herrlich! Aber ... nadührlisch ... de Uwe mit seine digge Dinger!


----------



## freeclimb (8. Juli 2014)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Gegen den Staub sollte die Trailvorbereitung beim nächsten Mal etwas unternehmen!



Heute ist's staubfrei - ganz sischer! ;-)


----------



## Strich8 (8. Juli 2014)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Heute ist's staubfrei - ganz sischer! ;-)



Verlockend ;-), aber ich kann leider b.a.w. Dienstags nicht mehr mitfahren.


----------



## Ripman (8. Juli 2014)

Es sind heute eher Taucheranzug und Schnorchel statt Bikeklamotten angesagt   Aber egal, schaun mer mal, wie es heute Abend aussieht, eventuell wird gleich bei Costa Station gemacht


----------



## StiviGhostRider (8. Juli 2014)

Glaub mit Taucheranzug, wird man genauso nass wie ohne nur dass man dann eher im eigenen Schweiß steht 
Ich bin trotzdem auch ohne Taucheranzug am Start  
Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (9. Juli 2014)

Schee wars gestern, schee nass


----------



## freeclimb (9. Juli 2014)

Stimmt: Schee wars trotzdem.
Und _noch _weniger los, als WM-Donnerstag...


----------



## Ripman (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass ich  bis zum Start noch meine Bremsen entlüftet bekomme.


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2014)

bis gleich (wwenn Du es dann geschafft hast)


----------



## freeclimb (11. Juli 2014)

...das Wetter hat kräftig entlüftet.
Taucherbrille und Flossen wären für den Heimweg adäquat gewesen...

Schöne, anstrengende Runden,
Danke an die beinharten Guides!


----------



## Ripman (17. Juli 2014)

Sch...-Wetter heute. Ich glaub, ich komm nicht


----------



## Keepiru (17. Juli 2014)

fahrt ihr heute?


----------



## freeclimb (17. Juli 2014)

Ich bin in Berlin, Abflug erst um 19:15
Viel Spaß beim Schwitzen!


----------



## Ripman (17. Juli 2014)

Keepiru schrieb:


> fahrt ihr heute?


Logesch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (17. Juli 2014)

Danke fürs mitnehmen!


----------



## Ripman (18. Juli 2014)

Kein Prob, gerne wieder.


----------



## Ripman (29. Juli 2014)

Das erste Mal in dieser Saison fiel ein Biketreff tatsächlich ins Wasser! Vielen Dank an alle Unverzagten, die trotzdem am Start waren. Für Donnerstag sind hoffentlich bessere Konditionen angesagt. Ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen, ich habe ja nur gefühlte 75 Meter


----------



## Keepiru (29. Juli 2014)

Seid ihr durch den Wald geschwommen? Hier hats gerade noch wie aus Kübeln geschüttet.


----------



## freeclimb (29. Juli 2014)

...des müsse ner Mol nachmesse...


----------



## freeclimb (29. Juli 2014)

Hi hi hi, der GoWa "unter Wasser" ist ganz klar 29" Gewässer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (29. Juli 2014)

iiiiiiih! riesenrad!


----------



## Ripman (4. August 2014)

Achtung: entgegen anderslautender Aussagen, findet auch am kommenden Donnerstag, passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt, eine Anfänger-, Jugend- und Wiedereinsteigergruppe statt. Generell sind alle Interessenten am Mountainbiken (geübt oder ungeübt) gern gesehen und herzlich willkommen.


----------



## pingubike (5. August 2014)

Hallo  Bin Anfänger/Einsteiger und suche jemanden, der mir mal die (nicht ganz so steilen und verwurzelten) Strecken im Gonsenheimer Wald zeigt...leider schaffe ich 18:30 wegen der Arbeit eher selten. Gibt es vielleicht noch jemanden, der so ab 19 Uhr fahren würde?


----------



## Ripman (6. August 2014)

pingubike schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht noch jemanden, der so ab 19 Uhr fahren würde?



Morgen, 

das sollte kein Problem sein. Wir können Dich zum Beispiel gleich morgen Abend um 19.00 an der Vierzehnnothelfer-Kapelle aufsammeln und Du drehst ne Runde mit uns. Wäre das was für Dich?
Wenn steile Rampen und verwurzelte Stellen nicht Deine bevorzugten Gegebenheiten sind, bleiben im GoWa eigentlich nur noch steinige und sehr sandige Passagen übrig 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## pingubike (6. August 2014)

Ich sagte ja "nicht ganz so steil und wurzelig" und nicht "auf keinen Fall"  Da gibts doch bestimmt unterschiedlich anspruchsvoll Trails, oder? Morgen schaff ichs leider nicht, aber Dienstag wär ich dann dabei!


----------



## Ripman (6. August 2014)

Das Schöne am GoWa ist ja, dass man sich an alles rantasten kann,  wirkliche Herausforderungen sind dort aber selten.
Geb halt am Besten am Dienstag hier kurz durch, ob Du definitiv abgeholt werden willst, dann richte ich das ein, das ist kein Problem.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2014)

Komme heute mit zusätzlichem Trainingsgewicht, wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Cynthia (14. August 2014)

Mit Anha/äng/er?


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2014)

vON DEN ZWEI LETZTEN HABE ICH JA SCHON jAHRHUNDERTE NICHTS MEHR GELESEN


----------



## Cynthia (14. August 2014)

Aber es gibt sie noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (17. August 2014)

Hab kein passendes Thema gefunden aber denke es passt doch irgendwie hier rein....
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lokales/mainz/budenheim/auf-verbotenen-pfaden_14451264.htm


----------



## Ripman (18. August 2014)

@dib: Danke. Ich denke, die üblichen "Verdächtigen" wissen längst Bescheid. Schaun mer mal, was die Zukunft so bringt, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## stanleydobson (24. August 2014)

kann mir keiner erzählen dass gewisse trails nicht bekannt waren....teilweise exestieren die seit jahren.... zählt bei uns jetzt plötzlich auch die 2 meter regel oder wie darf man den satz mit den forstfahrzeugrn verstehen?


----------



## Ripman (24. August 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> kann mir keiner erzählen dass gewisse trails nicht bekannt waren....teilweise exestieren die seit jahren.... zählt bei uns jetzt plötzlich auch die 2 meter regel oder wie darf man den satz mit den forstfahrzeugrn verstehen?


Wieso plötzlich?? Die 2m-Regelung gibts schon so lange, wie es das Waldwegesetz gibt. Wir haben halt in Rheinland-Pfalz und in Mainz im Besondern das Glück, dass diese Regelung nicht so streng und konservativ gehandhabt wird, wie in anderen Bundesländern.
Wir dürfen uns aber nicht wundern, wenn das wegen ein paar Freaks vielleicht bald anders ist.


----------



## stanleydobson (24. August 2014)

na toll...


----------



## dib (24. August 2014)

Naja, bei uns heist die Regel nicht 2m Regel kommt aber genau darauf raus....
Ein erschreckender Auszug aus dem Waldgesetz.....
*Teil 1*
Allgemeine Bestimmungen​*§ 3
Begriffsbestimmungen*​(7)* Waldwege* im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, *dauerhaft*
*angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege*;Maschinenwege, Rückschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie *Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege.* 

*Teil 6*
Rechte und Pflichten der Waldbenutzenden​*§ 22 
Betreten, Reiten, Befahren *
(3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und *Waldwegen* erlaub...........​
Und nun?
Petition?
​


----------



## freeclimb (24. August 2014)

dib schrieb:


> Naja....
> *(Gekürzt)
> 
> § 22*
> ...



Nu mal langsam mit den Gäulen.

Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn andere "Waldnutzer" und Erholungssuchende eine Petition gegen solch illegale Trail-Basteleien anleiern...
Radler sind ja nicht die einzigen, die den GoWa nutzen.

Nebenbei:
Könnte die Diskussion nicht besser an anderer Stelle fortgesetzt werden?

Hier gehts ja eigentlich eher um den Informationsaustausch legaler Biker zum  Treff im GoWa
;-)

LG
Freeclimb


----------



## f.topp (24. August 2014)

@Ripman zur Info
...*Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist, soweit diese nicht ausdrücklich als Sonderwege für Fußgänger gekennzeichnet sind. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen. Nachzulesen auf http://www.dimb.de 
*
_Was soll bitte das Stänkern gegen die "üblichen Verdächtigen"? Wen meinst du mit "ein paar Freaks"? Wieso glaubst du das sie dir schaden?
*persönlicher Angriff gelöscht -swe68

Nachtrag - nach genauem Hinsehen festgestellt, dass hier kein persönlicher Angriff vorlag, sondern der Bezug nicht klar war. Diese Klarstellung für alle, die hierin eventuell eine Beleidigung gesehen haben. -swe68*_


----------



## f.topp (24. August 2014)

Und noch so ein Verwechsler. …"legaler MTBler"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2014)

F u c k


----------



## dib (26. August 2014)

@f.topp: So pauschal wie die Jungs


f.topp schrieb:


> @Ripman zur Info
> ...*Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist, soweit diese nicht ausdrücklich als Sonderwege für Fußgänger gekennzeichnet sind. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen. Nachzulesen auf http://www.dimb.de*



Leider hat die dimb vergessen Teil1 §3 Absatz 7 zu zitieren wo klar gestellt wird was Waldwege sind und was nicht!
Mir persönlich wäre ja die Hessische Lösung am liebsten aber selbst dort sind viele Dinge die im GoWa passieren (basteleien, neu angelegte Trails durch den Baumbestand usw.) illegal.


----------



## f.topp (26. August 2014)

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz
hier kann man sich informieren...


----------



## Ripman (26. August 2014)

Eine Bitte: das ist der Thread zum Beinharten Biketreff im Gonsenheimer Wald.
Bitte verlegt Euer Gespräch woanders hin, das ist hier doch off topic. Danke schön.


----------



## Ripman (28. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

heute können Taucherbrille, -anzug und -flossen zu Hause gelassen werden. Die Seepferdchen-Abzeichen, die am vergangenen Dienstag erworben wurden, werden leider erst im kommenden Jahr geliefert. 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (19. September 2014)

*Achtung, Achtung!!
*
*Die Biketreffsaison 2014 im Gonsenheimer Wald ist (leider) zu Ende! *

Wir bedanken uns ganz herzlich bei allen Begleiterinnen und Begleitern, die trotz manchmal eher suboptimalen Bedingungen tapfer mit uns gemeinsam den Gonsenheimer Wald unsicher gemacht haben. Das hat mit Euch wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 

Damit Euch jetzt aber nicht langweilig wird, beginnt ab dem kommenden Dienstag, 23.09. die *inoffizielle Variante* der Biketreffs.

*Besonderheit hierbei:* 

*Start ist schon um 18.00 Uhr, *um der um diese Jahreszeit schon relativ früh einsetzenden Dunkelheit ein "Schnippchen" zu schlagen
es gibt *keinen turnusmäßigen Guide*, es darf jeder mal zeigen, wo es längs geht
die inoffizielle Variante läuft bis etwa Mitte Oktober, danach ist es einfach zu früh dunkel
Also, bis die Tage

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (21. September 2014)

Würde Dienstag gern wiedermal mitfahren. Wer ist denn am Start?


----------



## freeclimb (21. September 2014)

Sollte klappen ;-)


----------



## Ripman (22. September 2014)

Sofern es nicht "junge Hunde" regnet!

Awwer uffbasse: 1800 ist angesagt.


----------



## Keepiru (22. September 2014)

Rest der Woche soll schönes Herbstwetter angesagt sein.


----------



## freeclimb (22. September 2014)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Rest der Woche soll schönes Herbstwetter angesagt sein.


...noch'n N-Olmer?
Wir könnten zusammen in den GoWa fahren, wie wäre das?

Kommenden Samstag oder Sonntag nach Stromberg?
LG
Achim II


----------



## Keepiru (22. September 2014)

freeclimb schrieb:


> ...noch'n N-Olmer?
> Wir könnten zusammen in den GoWa fahren, wie wäre das?
> 
> Kommenden Samstag oder Sonntag nach Stromberg?
> ...



klar, kann dich gern mitnehmen. meld dich einfach mal per PM.
wenn ich am wochenende hier fahre (steht noch nicht fest) dann entweder donnersberg oder pfälzer wald.
technisches zeugs... höhenmeter und stolperbiken.  Da nehme ich auch immer gern leute mit.
stromberg ist sowas für zwischendurch mal. zumindest für mich. 
kann aber sein das ich wiedermal ins allgäu runter fahre. gibt noch keine genauen planungen fürs WE.


----------



## Ripman (30. September 2014)

S´geht auch heute in den GoWa. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Mone2075 (30. September 2014)

Ich


----------



## Mone2075 (30. September 2014)

Ich


----------



## Ripman (30. September 2014)

Eih subbär!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (30. September 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## Ripman (8. Oktober 2014)

Danke Männers für die mal ganz andere Feierabendrunde. Der Regenguß zum Ende hätte aber nicht sein müssen


----------



## mophi (8. Oktober 2014)

JA, die Feierabendrunde war ganz nach meinem Geschmack 
Der Regen war mist, dafür war der Bluna-Schoppen vorzüglich


----------



## Ripman (9. Oktober 2014)

Hab gestern Abend noch das Rad sauber gemacht, sah vom Dienstag echt übel aus. Hoffentlich hält es heute Abend oben 
Kommende Woche Dienstag geht bei mir, Donnerstag habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## freeclimb (9. Oktober 2014)

ja dann viel Spaß!
Hab meinen Radlkram schon fürs WE gepackt und werd' heut eher ins Spinning gehen...


----------



## Ripman (9. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, bin eben erst nach Hause gekommen und so prall sind die Bedingungen jetzt nicht ... ich bin raus.


----------



## Ripman (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen Abend am Start. Noch jemand?


----------



## Mone2075 (13. Oktober 2014)

Jepp


----------



## freeclimb (14. Oktober 2014)

Nope - Kosta muss mal ne Weile auf mich verzichten.
Viel Spaß, ich bin dann mal weg. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (14. Oktober 2014)

bin auch nochmal dabei heute. 
Bis gleich!


----------



## flomainz13 (14. Oktober 2014)

bin auch dabei heute! bei so ein Wetter!

bis nachher!
Gruß
Florian


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke, dass Ihr meine trinkflasche eingesammelt und bei costa abgestellt habt


----------



## Ripman (15. Oktober 2014)

Benedikt war der Finder


----------



## flomainz13 (16. Oktober 2014)

Servus

Hat jemand heute Lust zu fahren? 18.00 Uhr Gonsenheimer Wald ?
Gruß
Florian


----------



## flomainz13 (17. Oktober 2014)

Servus!

Wer fährt morgen in dem GoWa?

Gruß
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (17. Oktober 2014)

Hi Flo,
wolltest du morgen nicht beim NDuro mitfahren?
Ich bin raus, da es ja heute Nacht nach Finale geht
Best...
Phil


----------



## flomainz13 (17. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich schon aber die Teilnehmeranzahl ist begrenzt und als nicht Mitglied ist es leider nicht möglich mitzufahren.
Dir viel Spaß bei der Finale nächste Woche!
Gruß 
Flo


----------

